
Gui Hacker: Makes it seem like you are working - sacheendra
http://guihacker.com/
======
GoldDigger
OMG, It scared me, Is everything alright with my PC? what's that coding for?
Nice to make someone fool with this link.

------
andreicon
imma leave this on my desktop and go for a walk in the park. if anyone calls,
"it's compiling"

